# Quote....



## Skiggle (May 3, 2009)

How do I quote
more than 1 person?
TIA


----------



## Lucie (May 3, 2009)

There's a button that says, (*"+*) click that with each poster you want to quote. Good luck sweetie.


----------



## Lucie (May 3, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> How do I quote
> more than 1 person?
> TIA


 
See?



PrettyHaitian said:


> There's a button that says, (*"+*) click that with each poster you want to quote. Good luck sweetie.


 
Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## Skiggle (May 3, 2009)

PrettyHaitian said:


> There's a button that says, (*"+*) click that with each poster you want to quote. Good luck sweetie.





PrettyHaitian said:


> See?
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need more help.



*LOL.
Thank you  SOOO much!
I appreciate it!
*


----------

